# Hasbean espresso starter pack?



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts about the hasbean espresso starter pack?

Not tried any of the Hasbean espresso blends before and was curious whether it was worth trying, or whether I should go for a spread of options from somewhere else that I've not tried - perhaps James Gourmet?

Previously tried the fortnightly deal from coffeebeanshop, a few bags of extract, some lusty glaze...

All nice but fancy trying something new, hence looking at hasbean (which i've previously only used for filter). I would love someone to persuade me one way or another.

Thanks in advance for all your wisdom, don't want to waster 20 quid of precious coffee cash


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Go for it! I tried one of the old starter packs and then ended up with an IMM subscription which I've renewed twice (I think it is) now!!

Edit:

One warning though: Jailbreak can be a nightmare to get right, but is fantastic when you do so. I know hasbean isn't to everyone's tastes though as they roast fairly light.


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

I tried the espresso starter pack a month or two ago. The beans were grand and good value compared to their separate price but 5 bags a once is a lot (for me anyway!). Struggled to use them all up at their optimum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

It's good value and I've enjoyed the HB blends I've tried - jailbreak, jabberwocky and the Fernandez & wells house. They were all quite fruity and acidic.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Latest version of Jailbreak is a joy to work with. Easy and forgiving


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Union Hand-Roasted also do an espresso collection, totally different to HasBean, much darker but good quality coffee, and unlike HasBean, has the advantage of being drinkable.


----------

